# 47538 for 2018



## robertscd (Jan 5, 2018)

Does anyone know why for 2018 the surgical code 47538 does not have 00811 associated with it? It only is giving us the option to select 00812 or 00813 to select.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 5, 2018)

robertscd said:


> Does anyone know why for 2018 the surgical code 47538 does not have 00811 associated with it? It only is giving us the option to select 00812 or 00813 to select.



Are you sure 47538 is the code?  47538 is not an endoscopic procedure - my encoder shows 00700 as the anesthesia code for that procedure.  What system is giving you this information?


----------



## awilson (Jan 12, 2018)

He means 45378


----------



## alishablackburn24@yahoo.com (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,

Our office would like any feedback on this as well.

Thank you.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jan 17, 2018)

45378 crosswalks to 00812.

Looking through the ASA Crosswalk, Proctosigmoidoscopy (45300) crosswalks to 00811, and the diagnostic sigmoidoscopy crosswalks to 00811 too.

It's strange that a diagnostic colonoscopy doesn't crosswalk to 00811, as it's different than a screening.


----------

